# Programmable thermostats with programmable fan control



## Stihl025 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking to upgrade to a programmable thermostat but I would like one with a programmable fan control. I am looking to run only the fan for about 5-10 minutes every half hour. Does anyone have one or can suggest one?


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Feb 14, 2008)

Stihl025 said:
			
		

> Looking to upgrade to a programmable thermostat but I would like one with a programmable fan control. I am looking to run only the fan for about 5-10 minutes every half hour. Does anyone have one or can suggest one?



Depends on how fancy you want to get.  I use the Honeywell Vision Pro IAQ thermostats on my high-end systems that have need of all the features (like humidity control and such).  It does have programmable fan control, but that's rather pricey if all you want is to be able to trigger the fan to run occasionally, and don't need the rest of the features.

I think the 8000-series of programmable thermostats may have the fan function, as well...

Joe


----------



## Jersey Bill (Feb 15, 2008)

look in grainger or newark for what is called an interval timer, or cycle timer.
it can be put in line with a standard thermostat.


----------



## LilyWhiles (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,
   I found a thermostat that might fit your needs. Any of the White Rodgers 90 blue series thermostats at www.iaqwholesale.com. Here is the link: 
http://www.iaqwholesale.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_24&products_id=93856

Lily


----------

